# tongue and groove siding repair



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

If it’s in the middle of the wall you’d have to cut off the back side of the groove on the last piece and face nail.

Posting pictures here go a long way to getting more detailed answers to you’re particular situation. http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

If you can replace 2 pieces you can set them in a V, the point of V being the center joint, groove to tongue on one side, tongue to groove on the other, push in on the center and they should snap in. You can face nail at an angle through the tongue edge. Even better if it is bevel edge.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Duckweather said:


> If you can replace 2 pieces you can set them in a V, the point of V being the center joint, groove to tongue on one side, tongue to groove on the other, push in on the center and they should snap in. You can face nail at an angle through the tongue edge. Even better if it is bevel edge.


If your're lucky...That's a tough one to pull off damage free.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Start by cutting a rip down the center of a piece that needs changing, if it is still to tight to pull after a center rip cut, then make another cut a 1/2 inch from the first cut then pull the little 1/2" piece out. this will allow you to extract the piece of siding without damaging good pieces on either side of it. To put the new piece back rip the back half of the groove off leaving the front groove in place. Approach the replacement area and with the siding on an angle pivoted outward at the bottom with the tongue facing upward slide the new siding up into the groove on the piece above and then face nail and or glue the replacement piece. 

if you have a section of pieces that need changing then reinstall them like normal while leaving the ripped back cut for the top and last piece ..


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

The only problem I ever had, (using the same method with oak flooring), was having to bevel the back side of the groove to relieve the pressure so it snaps in easier. If someone wants a job done a certain way, can't isn't an option. It just requires a little imagination. It's putting pieces in without taking out a whole row that's tricky.


----------

